# Reference books



## MikeR (Nov 7, 2007)

I have the MERM reference manual and would appreciate some recommendations on reference text books for the following subjects:

Fluid Mechanics

HVAC

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## TXME (Nov 7, 2007)

I took the Thermal and Fluid Systems depth in Oct. Walked in with the MERM and a Thermo book. I found that this was more than enough to provide adequate reference material. That said, if you don't know the material, all the refernce material in the world won't help because you don't have time. Plus I always get flustered if I have to frantically search for something. There were a couple of questions that I could not answer because I did not have the necessary reference, but I don't think those couple of questions will be the difference between pass or fail. I feel pretty good about it, but I'll find out in a couple of months if this was successful.


----------



## bas (Nov 8, 2007)

I took the HVAC depth in October and I took in about 15 books. Of those, I used the MERM extensively, and the 4 ASHRAE handbooks. Other than that, I didn't really use any of my books. I might have used the Keenan and Keyes properties of steam once. One thing I wish I would have had was a similar book (I think Keenan and Keyes wrote one) for properties of air. The MERM doesnt have much info for air properties. You don't need to worry about knowing the ASHRAE books inside and out, but you definitely need to take all 4 as there were probably 5 or 6 softball questions that were easy to find in the index and get out of the ASHRAE handbooks.


----------



## Fordman101 (Nov 9, 2007)

bas said:


> I took the HVAC depth in October and I took in about 15 books. Of those, I used the MERM extensively, and the 4 ASHRAE handbooks. Other than that, I didn't really use any of my books. I might have used the Keenan and Keyes properties of steam once. One thing I wish I would have had was a similar book (I think Keenan and Keyes wrote one) for properties of air. The MERM doesnt have much info for air properties. You don't need to worry about knowing the ASHRAE books inside and out, but you definitely need to take all 4 as there were probably 5 or 6 softball questions that were easy to find in the index and get out of the ASHRAE handbooks.


I think the book bas is refering to the following:

Gas Tables

Thermodynamic Properties of Air Products of Combustion and Component Gases

Compressible Flow Functions

Copyright 1945

7th Printing, 1960

Very extensive book for air properties using °F and Btu/lb.

Compared to this book, MERM has nothing for air.

EXCELLENT!

I got mine on eBay but you might find it in your local library.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 19, 2007)

Agreed, when I took HVAC, I had MERM, 4 HVAC ASHRAE books, Gas tables, Steam tables... The last 2 just to eliminate time consuming calcs...


----------



## al***vj (Jun 10, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice. That's the key.


----------



## Dan Jacobsen (Aug 6, 2008)

I am planning to take the fluids &amp; thermo in the depth session. Should I still buy the ASHRAE references? or would that be a waste of $$??? thanks!!


----------



## GT ME (Aug 6, 2008)

I would suggest your Thermodynamics book from school. I think the ASHRAE books are good for HVACR depth and a waste of money for Fluids &amp; Themal Systems.



Dan Jacobsen said:


> I am planning to take the fluids &amp; thermo in the depth session. Should I still buy the ASHRAE references? or would that be a waste of $$??? thanks!!


----------



## Dan Jacobsen (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks GT. dj


----------



## winbig (Oct 3, 2008)

i plan to take the HVAC/Refrig depth exam.

1. any need for code books or at least a list of sections (Int. Mech Code, AGA Code, NFPA, etc.)?

2. fire protection design?

3. combustion calculations?

4. chemistry? how advanced? organic?

5. trusses, bending, compression, poissons ratio, etc.? (how much statics/solids/strength of materials?)

6. metallurgy?

7. how detailed does the HVAC design get?

example: do you need to know 'parts' of a steam turbine or merely how to calculate input/output values based upon given entering/exiting conditions/efficiencies, etc.?

8. SMACNA (sheet metal) design? (for you non-HVAC folks, this is for sheet metal ductwork.)

9. presumably the depth section targets 'deeper, more specific or advanced' sections of fluids, solids, mach design, welding, dynamics so as to make it possible for someone taking the HVAC depth to exclude studying such?

10. fully conceptual questions (realistic, hypothetical or even bizarre)?

11. how much 'spreading out' room did you have? how many books would fit on your desk area?

12. Cameron Hydraulic book...does it have sufficient steam tables? gas tables? I'd like to minimize the number of books I take in.

13. HVAC rules of thumb handbook helpful or just extra clutter?

14. is their any form of 'ductulator' or fan wheel that is allowed? (NCEES appears to be working hard to keep such devices out of the exam.)

15. plant management, industrial engineering, human efficiency, management, manufacturing flow charts? (is MERM necessary?)

many thanks for your assistance.

winbig


----------



## winbig (Oct 3, 2008)

my apologies for hijacking the thread. i realized it after the fact.

i started a new thread.

winbig


----------

